# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  umm...yea

## em violet

i have insomnia, i either have a difficult time getting to sleep or i wake up in the middle of the night and cant get back to sleep. melatonin doesn't work for me and im not able to get prescription meds atm. is there any other over the counter stuff that i can try?

----------


## Gus

I never can sleep usually. I found marijuana (which is not the best for everyone) works for me sometimes. Otherwise I usually just kinda fight it and hope I crash eventually

----------


## Kesky

I'm averaging 2 to 3 hours sleep a night since 2008. insomnia has become my number one issue. I've tried melatonin, valerian, kava kava, Ambien, weed, ativan, passionflower, etc. I still wake up 2 or 3 hours after going to bed and don't go back to sleep, but I will eventually pummel insomnia into submission even if I have to resort to kicking it in the...........

----------


## Cage

Kava kava works well for me.

----------


## JustAShadow

Valerian root, 5htp and melatonin work for some people.

----------


## WintersTale

I have no clue. I have problems sleeping as well.

Either that, or I'm just a night owl.

----------


## WineKitty

When i first started taking Klonopin it made me sleep so well.  But I have developed a strong tolerance to it and it no longer has that effect on me.   Its not even possible for me to fall asleep before 2.  I have tried everything.

----------

